# amazing mineral Gypsum



## piratemike (Oct 1, 2010)

*amazing mineral Gypsum*


Hey everybody, I toured a gypsum plant years ago and I remember before we went our into the plant they took our group into an office with a whiteboard where the plant foreman showed us an illustration of the gypsum mineral under a microscope and illustrated how the mineral was different than any other. He showed us how when the mineral becomes fluid it will if left alone begin to grow back together to reform and solid. which is why gypsum is the rock they use to make sheet rock.

Now that is fascinating and I wonder if any of you have seen that process illustrated either in a slideshow or an animated movie somewhere. I think it would also be fascinating to our customers who might think gypsum is just a dumb rock.

Thanks, hope to here from you.

Michael


----------

